# Anglefish



## fishmom11 (Aug 20, 2011)

So my fiance and I bought an angelfish and a dalmation molly for his mom's 10gal set up that already has a play and a 3 other fish (I'm not sure what they are but they're silver and sort of look like gourami's without the feelers on the belly). This was on 10/15 that we bought the fish. On 10/23 we were looking in her tank to see how the new guys were doing and we couldn't find the angel. She had seen him the night before and he was doing wonderfully. After looking and looking my fiance found the fish. Here's the strange thing... it looked like cotton stuck to a leaf. None of us has much experience with angels but we had done our research on ph and water conditions and her tank was ok. I know that angels are finicky(pun not really intended but I like it haha) but what could have caused it to die so fast and look so fuzzy? Any help or suggestions? :?:

I know the title is spelled wrong... I thought I corrected it and it didn't correct....


----------



## meBNme (Oct 9, 2011)

Likely a fungus or parasite.
Probably was infected at time of purchase.

Keep a close eye on the other fish. At the first sign of it, treat the tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Is this the silver fish that looks like a gourami?









It's called a silver hatchet fish if it is.

The angelfish would not be a good addition to that tank. Angelfish should have a 20g by themselves or with a partner angel. 

Also, dead fish tend to grow mold and fungus really quickly. I don't know why, but it can happen overnight.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That tank was overstocked (or would be depending on the fish's age) a week is about right for a killer ammonia or nitrite spike. All dead fish in low pH water get fungused. It tells you nothing about what killed the fish.


----------



## fishmom11 (Aug 20, 2011)

That is the fish  I didn't know what it was.

It was a baby Angelfish so it was small. We knew we were going to have to get a bigger tank for the angel as it grew. 

Thank you so much for the answers!


----------

